# 2009 23Rs For Sale



## sirwally (Apr 21, 2013)

2009 Lite Weight Travel Trailer. 23 foot when closed. 28 feet when hard sided queen bed slides out from back. Two queen beds, one single bunk. Can sleep up to ten people. Outside drop camp stove with hot and cold water sink. Indoor built in stove and oven (never used), microwave oven, double sink, two-door 6 cu.ft. refrigerator/freezer with raised panel doors. Flat screen TV/DVD that can also be attached to the outside for those summer time base ball & fall football games. AM/FM/CD stereo with outdoor speakers. Lots and lots of storage space. We also added a $500 stabilizing tow bar. Also added extra large grab bar for entering camper. If your looking to just go camping on the fly this is the camper for you. We went from a pop up to the 23 footer so we would have room for our teenage kids. Well they don't camp any more and are now in college and it is just the two of us . So were back to down sizing. Great camper. Price in 2009 was $25,000. Sale price $15,000. Feel free to contact me at [email protected] More pictures available upon request. Barb


----------



## Gbadmc (Jun 14, 2009)

I may be interested. Where is the trailer located?


----------



## gbmoneymatters (Mar 11, 2012)

sirwally said:


> 2009 Lite Weight Travel Trailer. 23 foot when closed. 28 feet when hard sided queen bed slides out from back. Two queen beds, one single bunk. Can sleep up to ten people. Outside drop camp stove with hot and cold water sink. Indoor built in stove and oven (never used), microwave oven, double sink, two-door 6 cu.ft. refrigerator/freezer with raised panel doors. Flat screen TV/DVD that can also be attached to the outside for those summer time base ball & fall football games. AM/FM/CD stereo with outdoor speakers. Lots and lots of storage space. We also added a $500 stabilizing tow bar. Also added extra large grab bar for entering camper. If your looking to just go camping on the fly this is the camper for you. We went from a pop up to the 23 footer so we would have room for our teenage kids. Well they don't camp any more and are now in college and it is just the two of us . So were back to down sizing. Great camper. Price in 2009 was $25,000. Sale price $15,000. Feel free to contact me at [email protected] More pictures available upon request. Barb


Hi Barb, We are interested in knowing more about your trailer. What state are you located in? Also do you have more pictures that you can send us. Karen and Greg. Also sending you a private email to above address. Thanks


----------

